# Problema con libnm-qt-0.9.8.1

## DarkCr0ss

Hola, desde hace tiempo e tenido un problema a la hora de actualizar, cada vez que intenta actualizar libnm-qt-0.9.8.0 a libnm-qt-0.9.8.1 me da error:

http://bpaste.net/show/182942/

aquí emerge --info: http://bpaste.net/show/182943/

espero que me puedan ayudar a solucionar esto, Gracias de antemano.

----------

## quilosaq

¡Hola!

¿Qué dice 

```
emerge -pv networkmanager
```

?

----------

## DarkCr0ss

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¡Hola!
> 
> ¿Qué dice 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

por aqui lo dejo http://bpaste.net/show/182996/

----------

## quilosaq

Instala una de las versiones que hay en gentoo. Creo que esto funcionará:

```
# emerge --sync

# emerge -va1 networkmanager::gentoo
```

----------

## DarkCr0ss

Tal parece que da el mismo resultado

----------

## quilosaq

¿Puedes publicar el log de emerge igual que hiciste en el primer mensaje?

----------

## DarkCr0ss

aqui esta http://bpaste.net/show/183088/

----------

## quilosaq

No ha cambiado nada porque networkmanager no se ha actualizado. Tienes que instalar la versión 0.9.8.8 para tener la misma que tendría un usuario de gentoo. Qué dice 

```
emerge -pv networkmanager::gentoo
```

?

----------

## DarkCr0ss

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> No ha cambiado nada porque networkmanager no se ha actualizado. Tienes que instalar la versión 0.9.8.8 para tener la misma que tendría un usuario de gentoo. Qué dice 
> 
> ```
> emerge -pv networkmanager::gentoo
> ```
> ...

 

me devuelve esto

```
$ sudo emerge -pv networkmanager::gentoo

Contraseña: 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.2-r2  USE="consolekit dhcpcd nss policykit ppp resolvconf wext -avahi -bluetooth -connection-sharing -dhclient -gnutls -introspection -modemmanager -systemd {-test} -vala" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## quilosaq

¿Y esto?

```
emerge -pv =networkmanager-0.9.8.8
```

----------

## DarkCr0ss

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=networkmanager-0.9.8.8"

----------

## gringo

estás seguro de que tienes el árbol de gentoo sincronizado ?

porque yo tengo la 0.9.8.8 instalada.

saluetes

----------

## quilosaq

Podrías descargar el ebuild directamente desde gentoo (guardar enlace como...):

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/net-misc/networkmanager/networkmanager-0.9.8.8.ebuild

e intentar la instalación con emerge /path/to/ebuild

Son prácticas desaconsejadas además de que podrías tener errores de dependencias pero si tienes mucho interes puede ser una solución.

----------

